# Registration in DE, high costs



## poiuz (Jan 25, 2016)

Hi,
my first post, how do you do to all.
I live in work in Baden-Würtenberg for 4 months now. I have bought a car, because my job is a little remote. I have received an offer from insurance company and the want 730€ or something for teil kasko (insurance for a car, person, theft and damages on parking space). For me this is expensive. I don´t have any bonuses because of imaculate dricing history I am starting on 0.
Car is 12 years old Opel.

Beside that, basic insurance costs just 100€ less.
Some kind of insurance maffia, lika bankers I guess.

I went through some online price comparing sites, didn´t find nothing bellow 700.


----------

